# Is my pitty mix gonna look predominantly pit?



## Brownpitty (Dec 24, 2019)

My girlfriends full blooded pit bull got lose for a few hours, comes back and weeks later here comes 8 puppies. I'm posting because I wanna know if the pup I picked out of the litter will look "pitty" the fathers bloodline is unknown but is thought to be Australian Shepard. Someone with more experience than please take a look at the pictures and let me know what you think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Too young to tell but it's a good looking pup and I'm sure you'll love him even if it's more Australian Shepard looking.

Joe


----------

